

Google Custom Search Engine for Hacker News & Reddit Programming - smoody
http://www.google.com/coop/cse?cx=018342486690831005521:1iq2wypqs7c

======
xirium
There's also a command line search and web service which searches only Hacker
News. See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=184707>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=182374>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=183706>

There's also www.searchyc.com and <http://y.soho.lt/>

------
smoody
I created this for myself (it took maybe two minutes to make). It limits your
search results to Hacker News and Reddit's Programming section. The results
were skewed in favor of Reddit, so I added "Hacker News" as a hint keyword,
which creates a more balanced search result distribution.

It is probably not as complete as the dedicated Hacker News search someone
else created, but it does span two sites, which is helpful (to me anyway).

~~~
xirium
Nice. Could you also do a Hacker News only search?

~~~
diego
You can do this by adding the tem site:news.ycombinator.com to a regular
Google (or Yahoo) search.

Yahoo claims to have about 600k indexed pages from this domain, Google about
166k.

~~~
xirium
There's about 186,000 posts and about 7,000 non-lurking users. So, Google is
incomplete and Yahoo is doing something odd. Alternatively, both figures maybe
the result of approximate counting artifacts and both could have complete and
current indexes.

------
babul
nice. very useful.

